

Mirasol, a color screen that has the battery life of E-Ink and can play video - fuzzythinker
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/qualcomms-e-ink-killer-how-do-you-mass-produce-mirasol/37838

======
fuzzythinker
Here's another article I found DDG-ing "mirasol qi" which lists 4 new
competing new color display technologies.

[http://besttabletreview.com/a-comparison-of-second-
generatio...](http://besttabletreview.com/a-comparison-of-second-generation-
displays-why-pixel-qi-mirasol-qr-lpd-and-liquavista-are-the-future-of-tablet-
screens/)

